# Now we are a 2 Bianchi Family!



## RideAddict (Jun 9, 2011)

Scored my lovely wife this 2010 Infinito (new) at a sick close out price. It has the 105 Compact and I put a 32 on the rear so we she won't be afraid of the hills. Now we look like a perfectly geeky pair with 2 Bianchis. Happy Trails!


----------



## mariomal99 (Mar 4, 2012)

wow very nice!

how do you keep the white tires soo clean?


----------



## RideAddict (Jun 9, 2011)

Ohhh - They're dirty now. These pics are from the 2nd or 3rd ride.


----------



## Brava Bob (Oct 1, 2012)

*So are we*

My son just picked up a Via Nirone 7 2300 yesterday. His first road bike. My wife had a cow when he said he was storing it in the house. He wipes the handlebars off after every ride and he wouldn't even let take it for a spin. It looks good sitting next to my 1990 Brava.


----------



## Bianchi-67 (Mar 3, 2012)

Nice bike. I'm a two Bianchi family too. The wife wife and I own the Impulso and VN7 respectively. See the pics.
View attachment 265759
View attachment 265760


----------



## efaucette (Jul 18, 2012)

I am loving the Bianchi family thing. I just bought the Infinito for myself this year and am LOVING it. This is really my first time riding, but can't wait for my wife to be able to ride (she was pregnant for the short time I have been riding, and just had the baby a couple weeks ago). Where we are close in size, I am not sure if I will get her her own new bike, or if I will just get a new bike for myself and have her ride the Infinito. I think she would love the Infinito, and I think I would rather have a Sempre or something else for variety rather than have 2 Infinitos. Here's to hoping she enjoys riding as much as I do. I want to be a Bianchi family.


----------

